# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Δέυτερη ταίστρα με έξτρα κανναβούρι είναι πρόβλημα;

## Whitebill

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση που ίσως φανεί και λίγο χαζή? Επειδή μετά απο συμβουλή έμπειρου εκτροφέα... να έχω στις καρδερίνες μου μια ταίστρα με την τροφή που δίνω και μια ταίστρα με καναβούρι μόνιμα.... Με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να κυνδινεύσω να χάσω τα πουλιά απο επυβαρημένο συκώτι! Ταίζω Blattner και απο μαυτό το γεγονός και μετά την σπάω με κεχρί, ένα κιλό κεχρί στα δύο κιλά blattner. Θεωρείται πως είναι σωστή η αναλογία?

----------


## romel

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση που ίσως φανεί και λίγο χαζή? Επειδή μετά απο συμβουλή έμπειρου εκτροφέα... να έχω στις καρδερίνες μου μια ταίστρα με την τροφή που δίνω και μια ταίστρα με καναβούρι μόνιμα.... Με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να κυνδινεύσω να χάσω τα πουλιά απο επυβαρημένο συκώτι! Ταίζω Blattner και απο μαυτό το γεγονός και μετά την σπάω με κεχρί, ένα κιλό κεχρί στα δύο κιλά blattner. Θεωρείται πως είναι σωστή η αναλογία?


Δινεις πολυ καλη κ ακριβη τροφη η οποια κ κατα την γνωμη μου δε θελει παρεμβασεις. Δωστην αυτουσια οπως ειναι. Φυσικα το να προσθετεις τοσο πολυ ασπουρι στην συγκεκριμενη ειναι σιγουρα υπερβολικο αφου για καρδερινες τοσο μεγαλο ποσοστο αμυλουχους σπορους δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο. Τι συκωτι ερεθιστηκε σε ολα σου τα πουλια η σε καποια? Ερεθισμενο συκωτι ειδικα σε φετινα καρδερινακια ειναι κ μια πολυ συνηθεις αρρωστια, η ατοξοπλασματωση (κοκκιδια) που δεν εχει να κανει με την διατροφη αλλα με το στρες.

Στάλθηκε από το UMI_MAX μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Την Βοήθεια σας!!*


Αυτη ειναι η εικονα σε ενα απο τα πουλακια σου με πρησμενο συκωτι .Ειναι χρησιμο για να υπαρχουν σωστες αποψεις στο παρον θεμα , να ειχαμε και την κοιλια αλλων πουλιων με πρησμενο συκωτι .Σε αυτο το προβλημα δεν ειναι το fatty liver απο υπερβολικη ληψη λιπαρων , γιατι θα ειχε λιπος στην κοιλια και μαλιστα αρκετο . Εδω το προβλημα ειναι παθολογικο .Το ιδιο θα συμβαινει και στα αλλα αν δεν εχουν λιπος .Το συκωτι κουραζεται οταν το λιπος περισσευει πολυ και δεν καιγεται για ενεργεια .Διαφορετικα (πχ οπως εδω ) ελλειψη λιπους και πρωτεινης (που συνηθως εχουν οι λιπαροι σποροι )  μπορει να οδηγησει το πουλι μια ωρα αρχυτερα στο θανατο . Οι παθολογικοι λογοι για πρησμενο συκωτι μπορει να ειναι ατοξοπλασμα (κοκκιδιο που χτυπα και συκωτι εκτος απο εντερα ) , μικροβιο που χτυπα το συκωτι , μυκοτοξινες απο ασπεργιλλο ειτε ενεργο μεσα στο πουλι (που χτυπα και πνευμονα ) ειτε απο κακης ποιοτητας τροφη που ειχε ασπεργιλλο που απεβαλλε τις μυκοτοξινες στην τροφη , πριν θανατωθει οταν την επεξεργαστηκανε πριν τη συσκευασουνε 

Μυκοτοξινες μπορει να εχει οποιοσδηποτε μεμονωμενος μπαγιατικος σπορος , οποιοδηποτε μιγμα σπορων οσο καλη συσταση και ονομα και να εχει (εχει σημασια το ολο ταξιδι του σπορου απο το χωραφι μεχρι την ταιστρα ) και σιγουρα οποιαδηποτε αυγοτροφη που δεν ξερουμε την ποιοτητα της πρωτης υλης πριν ψηθει και αποστειρωθει για να μπει στην αυγοτροφη μας . Ασπεργιλλο μπορει να μην εχει , γιατι ψηθηκε αλλα μυκοτοξινες κανεις δεν μπορει να το αποδειξει και συνηθως σε τροφες που δεν προοριζονται για τροφη ανθρωπου ή τροφη ζωων που τρωει ο ανθρωπος , κανεις δεν ελεγχει επισημα 


Ειδικα το κανναβουρι , να πεις τον ενημερωμενο εμπειρο εκτροφεα , οτι βοηθα και δεν ενοχλει το συκωτι και με επισημα στοιχεια ( τα εχω παραθεσει αλλου )

----------


## legendguards

Το κανναβουρι οχι αλλα η Blatner ναι, ειναι πολυ λυπαρη τροφη με παρα πολλους μαυρους σπορουςκαι αμφιβαλλω αν κανει για την Ελλαδα





> *Την Βοήθεια σας!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η εικονα σε ενα απο τα πουλακια σου με πρησμενο συκωτι .Ειναι χρησιμο για να υπαρχουν σωστες αποψεις στο παρον θεμα , να ειχαμε και την κοιλια αλλων πουλιων με πρησμενο συκωτι .Σε αυτο το προβλημα δεν ειναι το fatty liver απο υπερβολικη ληψη λιπαρων , γιατι θα ειχε λιπος στην κοιλια και μαλιστα αρκετο . Εδω το προβλημα ειναι παθολογικο .Το ιδιο θα συμβαινει και στα αλλα αν δεν εχουν λιπος .Το συκωτι κουραζεται οταν το λιπος περισσευει πολυ και δεν καιγεται για ενεργεια .Διαφορετικα (πχ οπως εδω ) ελλειψη λιπους και πρωτεινης (που συνηθως εχουν οι λιπαροι σποροι )  μπορει να οδηγησει το πουλι μια ωρα αρχυτερα στο θανατο . Οι παθολογικοι λογοι για πρησμενο συκωτι μπορει να ειναι ατοξοπλασμα (κοκκιδιο που χτυπα και συκωτι εκτος απο εντερα ) , μικροβιο που χτυπα το συκωτι , μυκοτοξινες απο ασπεργιλλο ειτε ενεργο μεσα στο πουλι (που χτυπα και πνευμονα ) ειτε απο κακης ποιοτητας τροφη που ειχε ασπεργιλλο που απεβαλλε τις μυκοτοξινες στην τροφη , πριν θανατωθει οταν την επεξεργαστηκανε πριν τη συσκευασουνε 
> 
> ...

----------


## jk21

επειδη ομως διακρινω στο προηγουμενο ποστ που εκανα , απολυτοτητα και ελλειπη παροχη  στοιχειων , επανερχομαι οπως πρεπει να παρουσιασω την αποψη μου εναντι της θεσης του εκτροφεα και με τροπο που ετσι κανω παντα και πρεπει να γινεται :


Περι κανναβουριου σαν διατροφικη συσταση και αν αυτη μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο συκωτι ή το αντιθετο , τα στοιχεια ειναι ολα εδω

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία  ποστ 94*


και δειχνουν την ξεκαθαρη ποιοτητα του σαν σπορου και τη συμβολη του στην υγεια των πουλιων 

Περι του τι μπορει να φταιει  (ειτε στο κανναβουρι ειτε στο βασικο μιγμα της αλλης ταιστρας ειτε ειναι επωνυμο ειτε οχι , ειτε να μην εχει αμεση σχεση με τη διατροφη ) απαντησα αναλυτικα  στο προηγουμενο ποστ .Να συμπληρωσω απλα , οτι πολυ συχνα οι καρδερινες εμφανιζουν προβλημα υγειας , απο το στρες και μονο της ελλειψης λιπαρου μιγματος οταν το εχουν αναγκη , παρα σε περισσεια του .Λιπαρα μιγματα επισης , δεν ειναι ολα τα ιδια ... δεν ειναι ολοι οι σποροι το ιδιο ποιοτικοι .

Τελος επειδη απεναντι σε στοιχεια διατροφικα και επιστημονικα , μπορει να υπαρχει και η ενσταση της δυναμης << της εμπειριας >> θα σε παρακαλεσω Βασιλη να ζητησεις τα εξης στοιχεια απο τον εκτροφεα που υποστηριζει κατι τετοιο , ισως πραγματι βαση των εμπειριων που ειχε :

Ποσο διαστημα εκανε χρηση εξτρα ταιστρας με κανναβουρι και παρατηρησε το προβλημα στο συκωτι ; 

Ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα με μια παρτιδα απο κανναβουρι ή εβγαλε το συμπερασμα και με διαθεση διαφορετικων παρτιδων; γιατι μια παρτιδα μπορει να σημαινει μπαγιατιμος σπορος με οτι συνεπειες , ειτε ειναι κανναβουρι ειτε οποιος αλλος 

Ειχε προβλημα στο συκωτι με τι συνεπειες; ειχε θανατους; η κοιλια ειχε θεμα μονο στο συκωτι ή και εντερικα; η κοιλια ειχε λιπος; γιατι λιπαρα που δημιουργουν προβλημα στο συκωτι , πρωτα εχουν ηδη αρχισει να απλωνονται και στην κοιλια , αν οχι αλλου 

Τα παραπανω αν απαντηθουν  , θα δωσουν βαρυτητα στην αποψη του .Αν οχι (ενω του τα αιτηθεις ) τοτε απλα ειχες απο μερους του ακομα μια εκφραση << μυθου >> αστηριχτου





Ως προς το blattner τωρα αλλα και καθε επωνυμο μιγμα , που δικαια ή αδικα μπορει να εχει την φημη ενος καλου ή πολυ καλου μιγματος 

Απο τη στιγμη που ειναι στη διαθεση σου , θα ηθελα μια φωτο χουφτας σπορων απλωμενη σε λευκο χαρτι . Για να δουμε απο τι τελικα σπορους αποτελειται πραγματικα , γιατι η συσταση σε ιστοσελιδες δεν ειναι αναλυτικη .Επισης μια φωτο απο το σημειο του τσουβαλιου αν λεει καπου συσταση , θα συμπληρωνε τα στοιχεια . Με βαση αυτα ισως στηριζετε και η αποψη του Αντωνη πιο κατω . Γιατι αλλο ενα μιγμα με νιζερ 20 % και πανω και αλλο ενα μιγμα με κανναβουρι ή περιλλα με 20 % και πανω ....  Ασχετα παντως απο αυτο , οχι με αποδειξη αλλα με σιγουρια καταθεσης αποψης , θα σας πω οτι ακομα και με 10 % αμυλουχους στο μιγμα καρδερινας , δεν θα βρειτε Μαρτη καρδερινα με λιπος στην κοιλια

----------


## romel

Κάπου έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα θεωρώ. Νομίζω πως "έμπειρος" εκτροφέας πρότεινε στο Βασίλη να δίνει παράλληλα με την blattner κ μια ταΐστρα κανναβούρι κ ο Βασίλης υπέθεσε ρωτώντας μας πως αυτό ενδεχομένως προκάλεσε πρόβλημα στο συκώτι των πουλιών του. Έτσι για να το αντεμετωπίσει αποφάσισε να το ελαφρύνει τη blattner με καναρινόσπορο. Άδικα στρέφετε η συζήτηση στο "έμπειρο" εκτροφεα, τον Βασίλη πρέπει να συμβουλεψουμε τι να κάνει. Σίγουρα καταρχήν δεν πρέπει να προσθέτει καναρινισπορο στο μείγμα του. Κατά δεύτερον πρέπει να μας πει πως τάιζε γιατί θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να βάζε εβδομαδιαίως  με ταΐστρα γεμάτη κανναβούρι κ μια ταΐστρα γεμάτη blattner κ τα πουλιά του να κατέληγαν να τρέφονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά μόνο με κανναβούρι κ λίγους απο τους λιπαρούς σπόρος του μείγματος, άρα το ερώτημα του βασιλη για λανθασμένη διατροφή μπορεί να είναι βάσιμο. Τέλος αναφορικά με το μείγμα θεωρώ λανθασμένο να το κρίνουμε από το πόσους μαύρους σπόρους έχει, αυτά ανήκουν στο παρελθόν. Επειδή το χρησιμοποιώ τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω να πω ότι η σύσταση που κυκλοφορεί στο ινερνετ είναι ελλιπείς κ δεν περιλαμβάνει πολλούς από τους σπόρους που έχει το μείγμα (δεν ξέρω γιατί). Για παράδειγμα 2 σπόρους που εύκολα εντόπισα αλλά δεν περιλαμβανονται στη σύσταση είναι το κανναβούρι κ ο ηλιόσπορος micro.

----------


## jk21

Εχεις δικιο Γιωργο !!! εγω φταιω για την παρανοηση !




Ειδικα για το χειμωνα , την αποψη μου την εχω αναφερει εδω  Η διατροφή το χειμώνα για την καρδερίνα και τα άλλα ιθαγενή   .Δεν θεωρω προσωπικα αιτια επιβαρυνσης του συκωτιου , ειδικα το χειμωνα , ενα μιγμα φουλ λιπαρο , εκτος αν οι αναγκαιοι μεν στη συσταση σποροι , νιζερ και ηλιοσπορος (αλλα και cardy αν υπαρχει ) ειναι πολυ πολυ περισσοτεροι απο κανναβουρι , κια , περιλλα .Ομως και παλι τον ηλιοσπορο δεν τον φοβαμαι τοσο για τα ω6 του , οσο γιατι σαν σπορος , ειδικα ο μεγαλος *αποφλειωμενος * , συχνα μεχρι να φτασει στα πουλια , εχει μεγαλο κινδυνο επιμολυνσης με ασπεργιλλο και επιβαρυνσης με μυκοτοξινες 

Αλλα και τις αλλες εποχες , η balcanica τουλαχιστον , ακομα και με μιγματα με 35 % και κατω αμυλουχους , δυσκολα παχαινει .Στο συκωτι εχει θεμα απο παθολογικους λογους συνηθως . Αν αφαιρεσουμε τον παραγοντα πλουραλισμο σπορων (γιατι ετσι αξιζει στο πουλι για να μην ειναι μονοτονη η τροφη του ) ακομα και 50 % κανναβουρι να τρωει η καρδερινα (και 25 % αλλους λιπαρους ) δεν παθαινει απο αυτο κατι ,αν οι σποροι ειναι καλης ποιοτητας .Ομως δεν το συνιστω .Εικοσι με 25 % κανναβουρι ειναι υπεραρκετο και στην εξτρα ταιστρα μπορει να εχει ποικιλια σπορων ποιοτικων οπως και περιλλα , Κια , Καμελινα , Ηλιοσπορο αν το μιγμα του ειναι φτωχο σε αυτα 


Κρινω ιδιαιτερα χρησιμο να ειχαμε απο καθε κατοχο blattner τροφης , φωτο απ αυτα που ειπα νωριτερα

----------


## romel

> Εχεις δικιο Γιωργο !!! εγω φταιω για την παρανοηση !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ειδικα για το χειμωνα , την αποψη μου την εχω αναφερει εδω  Η διατροφή το χειμώνα για την καρδερίνα και τα άλλα ιθαγενή   .Δεν θεωρω προσωπικα αιτια επιβαρυνσης του συκωτιου , ειδικα το χειμωνα , ενα μιγμα φουλ λιπαρο , εκτος αν οι αναγκαιοι μεν στη συσταση σποροι , νιζερ και ηλιοσπορος (αλλα και cardy αν υπαρχει ) ειναι πολυ πολυ περισσοτεροι απο κανναβουρι , κια , περιλλα .Ομως και παλι τον ηλιοσπορο δεν τον φοβαμαι τοσο για τα ω6 του , οσο γιατι σαν σπορος , ειδικα ο μεγαλος *αποφλειωμενος * , συχνα μεχρι να φτασει στα πουλια , εχει μεγαλο κινδυνο επιμολυνσης με ασπεργιλλο και επιβαρυνσης με μυκοτοξινες 
> 
> Αλλα και τις αλλες εποχες , η balcanica τουλαχιστον , ακομα και με μιγματα με 35 % και κατω αμυλουχους , δυσκολα παχαινει .Στο συκωτι εχει θεμα απο παθολογικους λογους συνηθως . Αν αφαιρεσουμε τον παραγοντα πλουραλισμο σπορων (γιατι ετσι αξιζει στο πουλι για να μην ειναι μονοτονη η τροφη του ) ακομα και 50 % κανναβουρι να τρωει η καρδερινα (και 25 % αλλους λιπαρους ) δεν παθαινει απο αυτο κατι ,αν οι σποροι ειναι καλης ποιοτητας .Ομως δεν το συνιστω .Εικοσι με 25 % κανναβουρι ειναι υπεραρκετο και στην εξτρα ταιστρα μπορει να εχει ποικιλια σπορων ποιοτικων οπως και περιλλα , Κια , Καμελινα , Ηλιοσπορο αν το μιγμα του ειναι φτωχο σε αυτα 
> 
> ...


Ναι, θα ανεβασω εγω αυριο Δημητρη φωτο. Πολυ περιεργο αυτο που συμβαινει την συσταση.

Στάλθηκε από το UMI_MAX μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο καθολου ασυνηθιστο σε λεγομενα << επωνυμα μιγματα εκτροφεων >>  ... ετσι παραμενει ο μυθος της μυστικης μαγικης συνταγης ... δεν ηταν δεδομενο μεχρι πριν καποια χρονια τουλαχιστον, να ξερουν οι εκτροφεις την ονομασια του καθε σπορου , ακομα και οταν βλεπανε την εικονα του .Ουτε τωρα ειναι για καποιους σπορους και αρκετους ακομα εκτροφεις που δεν φροντιζουν να τους μαθουν .Δουλεια μας ειναι να το περιορισουμε ακομα περισσοτερο .Oταν λοιπον εχω τη σαφη συσταση εστω οπτικα (σιγουρα ενα 80 % θα μπορουμε να το καταλαβουμε ) θα εχω και γνωμη .Το ονομα για μενα δεν λεει τιποτα . Καποτε πριν πολλα χρονια , συζητουσα με καποιον την γνωστη κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη (τοτε το ξερανε σαν πατε απο συνταγη διαφορετικης συστασης και αναλογιων ιταλου εκτροφεα ) . Λεω του ατομου λοιπον αυτου χαριτολογωντας (γιατι δεν θεωρουσα σωστες τις αναλογιες υλικων ) << ποιος  ....  (το ονομα του ιταλου εκτροφεα ) >>  και μου λεει καλα εσυ θα μας πεις και ποιος blattner στο τελος .... (αστειευομενος )  .Του λεω να το περιμενεις ..... Ε απο τοτε μαλλον αρχισε να εχει την εντυπωση οτι εχω καβαλησει καλαμι . Μπορει ... δεν ειμαι ικανος να κρινω σε θεματα διαχειρισης εκτροφης προφανως τον καθε blattner αλλα ειτε αυτον ειτε κριτες οταν εχουν θεση (και δικαιωμα τους ) για θεματα διατροφης , θα τους δωσω και μεγαλη σημασια , οταν ειτε οτι προτεινουν το δειχνουν καθαρα τα δεδομενα της επιστημης ειτε μου το αποδικνυουν με δικα τους στοιχεια που παραθετουν .Η εποχη της ντιρεκτιβας εχει τελειωσει και για εκεινους και για μενα φυσικα !Ειτε θα παμε παραπερα ειτε θα παπαγαλιζουμε μια ζωη

----------


## romel

Καναρινοσπορο, νιζερ, ρουπσεν, ηλιοσπορο, καναβουρι, λευκο κ μαυρο μαρουλοσπορο, ραδικοσπορο, καφε κ χρυσο λιναρι, γρασιδι, βρωμη, περιλα, πιθανον ραπανοσπορο, πιθανον κια, πιθανον σουσαμι, τα υπολοιπα δεν τα ξερω. Παντως Δημητρη εγω εχοντας τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπω απευθειας το μειγμα δυσκολευτηκα αρκετα να ξεχωρισω τους σπορους γιατι πολυ ειναι μικροσκοπικοι ενω μπορει κ να μου ξεφυγαν ορισμενοι, δεν ξερω αν εσυ απο τις φωτο μπορεις να διακρινεις κατι περισσοτερο. 

Στάλθηκε από το UMI_MAX μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Whitebill

Καταιγισμός πληροφοριών! Να τονίσω πως ναι μια φορά την εβδομάδα γεμίζω τις ταίστρες των πουλιών μου με τροφή! Το κανναβούρι λοιπόν το έβαζα σε μικρότερη ποσότητα επειδή το τσακιζανε πρώτο, τελείωνε φυσικά πιο γρήγορα και μετά τρώγαμε και την blattner! Τελικά την blattner να την δείνω σκέτη,να μην την σπάω με κάτι, είναι τροφή που είναι ισορροπημένη για όλες τις εποχές! Να τονίσω πως δυο φορές την εβδομάδα δίνω σε αυγό θήκη μείγμα από chia, καμελίνα, foniopaddy! Και τελικά το κανναβούρι σαν έξτρα κάνει καλό η αρρωσταίνει τα πουλιά;

----------


## Whitebill

Εδώ είναι μια θηλικίτσα μου η οποιά κάθεται συνεχώς φουσκωμένη χωρίς όμως να στερείται όρεξης για φαγητό η και διάθεσης!

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αναλυτικοτατη παρουσιαση και αργα το βραδυ θα εχω χρονο να αποκωδικοποιησουμε οσο μπορουμε το μιγμα 




Βασιλη  για τα διατροφικα θα τα πουμε ... αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο που επειγει , ειναι να αντιμετωπισεις το megabacteria που εχει το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι . Παρε fungustatin 150 mg μονη καψουλα απο φαρμακειο και θα τα πουμε το βραδυ γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω  . Δες οποιο αλλο πουλακι δειχνει να εχει κακη διαθεση και βαλε φωτο

----------


## Whitebill

> Γιωργο αναλυτικοτατη παρουσιαση και αργα το βραδυ θα εχω χρονο να αποκωδικοποιησουμε οσο μπορουμε το μιγμα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Βασιλη  για τα διατροφικα θα τα πουμε ... αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο που επειγει , ειναι να αντιμετωπισεις το megabacteria που εχει το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι . Παρε fungustatin 150 mg μονη καψουλα απο φαρμακειο και θα τα πουμε το βραδυ γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω  . Δες οποιο αλλο πουλακι δειχνει να εχει κακη διαθεση και βαλε φωτο



Θεωρούσα πως το μεγαβακτήριο είναι πιο έντονο πρήξιμο και κινούμενο πρήξιμο στην κοιλιακή χώρα! Κάποιο άλλο πουλάκι κακκόκεφο δεν έχω και απ' ότι φαίνετε Δόξα Τον Θεό! Πόσες κάψουλες να πάρω απο το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο? Δημήτρη περιμένω οδηγίες δοσολογίας, χορήγησης και ουτω καθεξης!

----------


## johnrider

Για εμενα μεγα λαθος να γεμιζουμε τις ταιστρες για μια βδομαδα, καθε μερα θελει αλλαγη.

----------


## Whitebill

Μπορεί ναι μπορεί όχι, κυρίως λόγω έλειψης χρόνου αφού δουλεύω καθημερινά πάνω έντεκα ώρες ο χρόνος που έχω να αφιερώνω στα πουλιά μου είναι λιγοστός οπότε τον διανέμω σε άλλες ασχολίες όπως αλλαγή νερού σε καθημερινή βάση, χορήγηση αυγοτροφής η αυγού, καθάρισμα και πάει λέγοντας!

----------


## jk21

θα παρεις την μονη συσκευασια fungustatin των 150 mg 

https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/5959

θα κανεις με αυτη διαλλυμα που θα διατηρεις στο ψυγειο και θα βαζεις οπως σου πω με πμ 


Βασιλη υπαρχουν σαφως και πιο ξεκαθαρες περιπτωσεις αλλα πιστεψε με εχει προβλημα 100 % . Αν συνηθισει το ματι σου σε αυτο το προβλημα , στο τελος μπορεις να το διακρινεις εντελως στην εναρξη και το δικο σου ειναι κατι ενδιαμεσο , ισως και λιγο πιο εντονο .Αν δεν κινειται , ειναι ισως γιατι δεν εχει παρα πολυ μεγαλη διογκωση

----------


## stefos

> Να τονίσω πως ναι μια φορά την εβδομάδα γεμίζω τις ταίστρες των πουλιών μου με τροφή! ;



Παροχή τροφής το πολύ κάθε δύο μέρες.
Αν ταΐσεις για μία βδομάδα την τρίτη μέρα η ταΐστρα πάνω πάνω θα έχει γεμίσει φλυδια και τα πουλιά
θα δυσκολεύονται να βρουν γεμάτα σπόρια.
Προσωπικά το έξτρα κανναβούρι θα το έβαζα μαζί με το βασικό μείγμα

----------


## stefos

Τραβά και ένα μικρό βίντεο μόλις μπορέσεις, στο μεγαβακτηρια βοηθάει η λήψη βίντεο

----------

